# Cutting a seat post about 1 inch?



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

I bought a new seat post and like it, but I am riding about 1-2 inches higher than I like.
Has anyone cut a seat post?
Is there anything I need to know that as a noob I haven't thought of.

It is a Thudbuster in case that matters.
THANKS to anyone who chimes in with advice...


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

If it is not a carbon post then just go at it with a fine tooth bladed hacksaw. Grip the rest of the bar with cloth to ensure you don't scratch it. Otherwise piece of cake.  Use a fine file to clean up the cut end afterwards and reapply grease if needed.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Measure twice, cut once. Two inches higher than you would like would be nearly unrideable if you want to get proper leg extension. Makes me wonder if you should consult a shop to have them give you an opinion on what your ideal saddle height should be before you go cutting your Thudbuster. Pedaling a bike with a saddle height that is too low is no picnic. The more you cut off, the less range of adjustment you will have after you cut it.

If you are sure you should cut it: File the burrs and sharp edges after you cut it. A simple hack saw works fine. Aesthetically, it's great to make a straight cut, but, functionally it isn't truly important. Remember that the minimum insertion point will be higher up on the post than it used to be.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

12:00 RIDER said:


> I bought a new seat post and like it, but I am riding about 1-2 inches higher than I like.


something seems wrong here. The obvious answer would be to insert the post further into the frame. Based on the OP's description, 1-2" should do it. If the thudbuster is dropping that much when you sit on it, that's a different issue and might need firmer bumpers.

The only reason to "need" to cut a seatpost is if there is something in the frame that's preventing you from inserting it fully. Otherwise, it's just a weight weenie thing where you cut the seatpost to the minimum insertion depth (at least 1" below where the toptube meets the seat tube, which is usually about 4" minimum inside the frame)


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

Appreciate the responses.
I can't seem to get it further into the frame, and being a Thudbuster, If I try to hit it harder/use more force it simply "gives" like it is designed to.

Even if I cut it I still have some play, and just want to get it to where the stock post was, which is about an inch. The Thudbuster is NOT dropping/no issues with it, seat height prior to hitting a bump and thudbuster doing its thing.

I have a free 6 month check up scheduled for this Friday, so I will consult with them as well, but I've figured out that this site has tons of people willing to help and knowledgeable so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Okay so it cannot be inserted further. Been there before. Cut a couple of inches off my post. I have a cutting guide but you can use some hose clamps in a pinch just to get the cut straighter. But yep just make sure you have enough post left which does not seem like it will be an issue


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

probably coming up against the water bottle bolts. If that's the case, simply cutting the seat tube a little is all you need. Hacksaw works, but I can never get a straight cut unless I use a guide. For tubing, I use a pipe cutter from home depot. clamps on and uses a sharp wheel that gently scores the tube as you rotate the tool around. Almost no sharp edges, and a factory looking cut. A piece of electrical tape where you make the cut will prevent any scratches from the tool.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

there are some truths to be aware of

-some frame designs require a certain amount of post

-some posts require a certain minimum length

as long as you check and verify the manufacturers limits on the frame and
the post, cut away

if you do not verify this then just know more post inside frame is better than less


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

watts888 said:


> probably coming up against the water bottle bolts. If that's the case, simply cutting the seat tube a little is all you need. Hacksaw works, but I can never get a straight cut unless I use a guide. For tubing, I use a pipe cutter from home depot. clamps on and uses a sharp wheel that gently scores the tube as you rotate the tool around. Almost no sharp edges, and a factory looking cut. A piece of electrical tape where you make the cut will prevent any scratches from the tool.


I've run into the water bottle mounts myself. Not for a everyday saddle height, but if I'm about to ride a pump track or something.

Pull the seatpost out and compare it to your frame. I bet something will be glaringly obvious as what you're running into.

And yeah, go ahead and cut. I'd be a little conservative about it just in case I wanted to raise it later.


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

Good point thanks.
I have been riding about 60-80 miles a week since Dec so I think I'm dialed in on what I like. I'm gonna cut 1 inch not two, and I think it will be exactly what I need. Funny how 1 inch can make a difference... weight on arms, lighter feet (I feel like I'm on the very top of the pedals, which makes me less confident/controlled), thats what she said ;-)


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Let us know what's causing the interference too. I'd bet it's the water cage bolts, but you never know. Someone could have stashed a pound of weed in your bike.


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

Haha! Like the cocaine under Ricky Bobby's car in Talladega Nights


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

As others have said, cutting is definitely OK. 

I cut the stock seatpost on my dirt jumper so I could lower the seat (before I got a slammable post and and pivotal saddle). I just put the post in the vise and cut it with a hacksaw. I marked my cut with a sharpie first. Once it was cut, I beveled the end with a file and regreased.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

If you're like me, you're unsure of the ideal height you should have your seat at on your particular bike. 

I just recently got into this, and bought my bike from my local bike shop just the other day! The salesman who helped me picked out the one that I ended up buying; a 19.5" framed TREK Marlin 5 with 29" wheels on it. I thought he was nuts! Surely this bike would be too big for me. When I hopped on it, only the balls of my feet touched the floor when I sat on the seat, and he said that's exactly where they need to be.

If you're unsure, go to your local bike shop if you have one, and consult someone to help you find out where your seat should be (ideally). The shop that I went to was able to cut my seat post down for me so I could ride with the seat all the way down if I wanted to, and then readjusted it to my ideal seat height. Perhaps your local shop, if you have one, could do the same for you. Seat posts are cheap if it ends up not working out.

TL;DR - Consult a professional to find your ideal seat height for proper leg extension.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

DrumsXO said:


> When I hopped on it, only the balls of my feet touched the floor when I sat on the seat, and he said that's exactly where they need to be.


Seat height should have nothing to do with being able to touch the floor. It's based off leg extension against the pedals. Unless I lean my bike over, I can barely touch the ground when seated, but the seat height is perfect for pedalling. Normally, every time I stop, I have to get off the seat.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Interesting. I've always been able to at least put a toe down.


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

My LBS cut it down 1 inch for almost nothing when I got my 6 month free tune up, so I don't know right now what was the issue with the post (My guy at the shop wasn't there when I picked it up tonight) but I'll ask him asap. 
I am so much more confident at handling whatever is in front of me with just about an inch difference in my riding height. Did a night ride tonight and it was great.Out tomorrow morning for about 30 mi...


----------



## Sandman29 (Jan 22, 2009)

I think the salesman meant to say that your seat should be at a height where when you crash and go over the handlebars - your balls should touch the floor.

That sounds more accurate for saddle height. So, if you can just picture that trajectory then you probably have your seat at the right height.


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

Use a pipe or tubing cutter. Much cleaner cut, better, more precise than almost anyone with a hacksaw.


----------

